# Fading Out of Reality



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

The last few days, I have been feeling extremely weird and not how I usually feel. I feel very uncomfortable in my skin...sleeping feels uncomfortable, eating feels uncomfortable, EXISTING FEELS UNCOMFORTABLE.

My dp/dr is so bad that I feel like I may just fade out of reality. That's the best way I can describe it. Like I am just going to lose all the remaining connection I have left with reality. I am zoning out. Nothing makes sense.

I feel like the only possible explanation for the sudden change in my DP could be due to the fact that my 2 year anniversary of DP is coming up in just a few days. Is my brain relieving the trauma I endured 2 years ago? Also, my 21st birthday is coming up in 9 days and I am so dreading it.

I have random urges of wanting to kill myself, because the way I am feeling feels so unbearable. I feel like my body/brain is rejecting the idea of reality. My eyes can barely process anything that I read. Nothing has meaning anymore. I feel stuck. And I am so fearful that this feeling may not go away, that it may have nothing to do with the upcoming 2 year anniversary.

I don't even fucking know anymore. Please can someone pray for me. I'm losing everything.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> The last few days, I have been feeling extremely weird and not how I usually feel. I feel very uncomfortable in my skin...sleeping feels uncomfortable, eating feels uncomfortable, EXISTING FEELS UNCOMFORTABLE.
> 
> My dp/dr is so bad that I feel like I may just fade out of reality. That's the best way I can describe it. Like I am just going to lose all the remaining connection I have left with reality. I am zoning out. Nothing makes sense.
> 
> ...


Don't think about the two year anniversary. It won't do anything but depress you. Also I doubt your brain is reliving trauma just based on an anniversary, and even if it were it would have no effect on your DP. Unfortunately for now your reality is fucked. Yes, everything feels uncomfortable - but I imagine this is somewhat the norm for you now.

All you can do is stay the course Insaticiable. I'm sorry you have to experience this.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PhoenixDown said:


> Don't think about the two year anniversary. It won't do anything but depress you. Also I doubt your brain is reliving trauma just based on an anniversary, and even if it were it would have no effect on your DP. Unfortunately for now your reality is fucked. Yes, everything feels uncomfortable - but I imagine this is somewhat the norm for you now.
> 
> All you can do is stay the course Insaticiable. I'm sorry you have to experience this.


So I just have to accept the fact that this worsening in symptoms randomly happened out of nowhere, and that it may or may not go away?

I can't comprehend anything around me. It's like the world doesn't exist.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel. EXACTLY. Fuck this.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I know exactly how you feel. EXACTLY. Fuck this.


Sent you a message on Facebook.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

insat.. i feel the same way.. i think ur starting to feel again like me.. and its terrifying.. so although its uncomfortable think of it as a process thats moving...its suppost to happen.. ride it out... believe me i know how horribley terrifying this is... its like NOTHING makes sense! but this too shall pass..... promise


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

It actually is ridiculous, it shouldn't be this much torture, it's beyond explanation sometimes how stressful it is with this day in day out, I know just how you feel honestly.

I'm 21 soon too. Next thing I know it will be 22 then 25 then 30 and still with this shit? Can't see myself putting up with this for that long something has to change for the better soon I hope.


----------



## newbrains (Jan 23, 2012)

I will pray for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> The last few days, I have been feeling extremely weird and not how I usually feel. I feel very uncomfortable in my skin...sleeping feels uncomfortable, eating feels uncomfortable, EXISTING FEELS UNCOMFORTABLE.
> 
> My dp/dr is so bad that I feel like I may just fade out of reality. That's the best way I can describe it. Like I am just going to lose all the remaining connection I have left with reality. I am zoning out. Nothing makes sense.
> 
> ...


I feel like you just told my story.


----------

